# Goldfishies :)



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Well, as I'm snowed in at the moment, I thought I'd take some pics of the goldfish tank  It's still a bit bare at the moment, as the fish keep eating the plants and I need to wait for payday to get some more! 

Tank size is 500L and just under 5 foot long, with two external filters.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice tank, lucky fishies!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Spoiled rotten they are!


----------



## Peapet (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd have to get rid of a settee to have a tank that big!
The only plants in my goldie tank is java fern


----------



## Rammstein (Mar 23, 2013)

What an amazing tank ! I have a 200l and thought that was big. Love your goldfish, they are spoilt


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys 

I've unfortunately had a bit of a disaster over the weekend... the heavy snow knocked out our power, so between 11pm Friday and 9pm Saturday none of my tanks had filters or heaters running.

The goldfish seem to be ok, though their tank water was showing traces of ammonia & nitrite this morning. The tropical tanks fared less well, and I've lost 4 harlequin rasboras out of one and 2 platinum tetras out of the other 

Just keeping a close eye on everything now and hoping for the best. Please keep your fingers crossed for my fishies!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh no, sorry to hear that  I take it you live in a fairly rural area then, for your power to be left 'out' for that long?

I've heard that a whole-tank dose of Seachem Prime can help in situations like that, as it detoxifies ammonia, if you have any handy? You have way more experience than me, though, so your fishies are in the best possible hands, even if you do have to go through a mini-cyle


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Naomi 

I've done a water change on the goldfish tank and dosed it with Prime, so hopefully there will be no ill-effects... the goldfish are acting like their usual, hungry selves anyway!

The tropical tanks have not shown any readings for ammonia or nitrite, so I assume it was the temperature drop that caused the deaths, or maybe a lack of oxygen? Not really sure, but the survivors all seem quite active and brightly coloured now that everything is up and running again, so with any luck that's the end of the problems 

I live in North Wales, in a fairly rural area. I am quite close to main roads, but we've had so much snow here and the road through the village is really steep, so no one could get to us to fix the power until it stopped snowing!

This was the main road through the village on Saturday morning!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow  So much for springtime, eh?!

I'd love to live somewhere more 'countrified', but I guess one of the advantages of living in a city (I'm in Southampton) is that our power never stays off for more than an hour or so! My parents-in-law are 20 minutes' drive out into a more rural area, and they've been having some long power cuts like yours (no snow though, just the wind blowing lines down!)


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

You can't have it all I suppose! I love it here, despite the power cut and getting snowed in 

Although I would have preferred it if the snow had been slightly less deep, as poor Benji had to go without a proper walk on Saturday and today as it was simply too deep for him to walk through! The downside of having little legs


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Lost another harlequin on Tuesday, and another 2 tonight, which takes what was a shoal of 12 down to 5


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

fan tastic .


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry for your losses, i meant fantastic tank. u did ur best as we all try 2 do .


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hows it going ,i know u lost some fish, i lost my pleco when power went out at nite, she didnt have a chance, hope u not givin up .


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I haven't had anymore losses, thank goodness! Everything seems to have settled down now, and all my water parameters are back to normal - yay!

Thanks for asking


----------



## Skyeli (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi Magpie,
Great set up and sorry to hear about the losses 

I wanted to ask that white goldfish what is its name? It looks quite different - and i love that


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

The white goldfish is a ranchu named Lunar  He is my oldest fish at 5 years old and is quite the stunner, isn't he!?


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Lunar passed away over the weekend 

Not sure why, water is fine, other fish are all fine, he just became very lethargic and sitting on the bottom all the time. Moved him into a quarantine tank as the other fish were nudging at him and he kept rolling over, but by the next day he was gone. All happened so fast


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear that magpie  I guess these things just happen sometimes, even when you're doing everthing right, as I know you were.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Naomi 

I wonder if he perhaps had a slightly impaired immune system because of his start in life? He originally belonged to my brother and was kept in a 20L tank with a shubunkin for a year before he came to me. The tank was obviously too small and wasn't cycled to begin with, then it probably had to cycle again when I got it, and then more recently I had that trouble with my pH/cycle crash when we moved house... maybe it was all too much for him.

I also worried that my tank was too deep for him - I know ranchu's aren't the best swimmers. But who knows, as you say, sometimes these things do just happen.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sorry to hear that, havent seen u post and when i seen it 2day i thought it was gonna b good news, gutted for you,i worry about depth as well ive been known to drop the level if big comet gets tummy probs ,hard on other fish but i dont like taking him in and out too much,....they can get ill so fast and u r right some are susceptible to various problems from the start..we all do our best..and carry on ..take care x


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

So beautiful!!


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

A healthy orange color set of goldfish are always a joy to look at -being a goldfish hobbyist myself.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

One of Remy, showing off his breeding stars


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

oh wow he is a beauty, any babies yet? fantastic pic


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks 

Nope, no babies! Most of my goldies are still fairly young themselves, and lately it seems that almost all of them are starting to show breeding stars... I think I might only have one girly, which is not good!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i have a one and a half year old baby from my 2 comets ,sadly mum died a month ago ,baby is female , so now ive go 1 male and 2 females but my male dosent do any more mating since his main adversary my black male golfish died{unrelated} 6mths ago,its sad to say but the tank is so much more chill without him ,he was a bit of a bully and gosh i used to have to seperate him just so the females and my other male would get a break, i do get worried that my 2 females might become egg bound but i just keep an eye and they not showing any symptoms yet, apparently if you improve food quality and different water temp can induce spawning,since my blk male died my other boy just isnt intrested ,well he s probably missing his beautiful mate Honey , they were my first two fish and together alone for about a year
you do have to watch the water when they start spawning as any uneaten unfertilised eggs will go mouldy.
good luck with your male ,i hope he finds his lady


----------

